# Want to use my laptop as access point.



## bikbok (Oct 21, 2007)

I have three (!) network adapters available on my laptop. One internal, and two USB.

I use one of my USB-adapters to connect to a wireless router in my building. It is WPAenabled and i can't change that.

I have a Nintendo DS handheld console, with wireless capabilities, however it does only support WEPconnections, so i can't connect to the wireless router in my building. 

So. I thought i would use my laptop as a sort of access point. Perhaps create an ad-hoc network and somehow share my wireless connection on this network.

However whenever I try to connect to this network with my Nintendo DS, i receive error 51300, which basically means something is wrong, but it really could be anything. I don't even know if my internet connection is shared on the ad-hoc network, cos im not really sure how to do it in vista. 

A solution might be to manually configure the nintendo ds, if only i knew what settings the internet connection sharing-feature use..!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing tutorial.


----------



## bikbok (Oct 21, 2007)

i have read through the tutorial, and it seems like i have done correct accordingly, but with a very big difference. I have a computer that is NOT connected through a wire, but through wireless.

I seem to only find information on how to share a connection where a wire is somewhere present, either between the main computer and the ics-clients, or between the main computer and the router. This does not apply to me. I don't use any wires, and the only information i have found, or received from others is that i need two wireless adapters on my laptop if i want to do this.. 

I'll try to summarize or clarify my problem.

*Problem: *Wireless connection in my building is WPAenabled. Nintendo DS (NDS) supports only WEPenabled networks.
*Therefore:* I cannot connect to the wireless connection in my building with my NDS.
*Solution:* A solution is to use one of my idle network adapters as a "WPA -> WEP translator". To somehow route the network traffic through one of my adapters and out another with only WEP enabled.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you want to do that, you may indeed have to have two wireless adapters. Are you sure this is the only way to solve this issue?


----------



## raleighforum (Apr 29, 2010)

I am about to try using me laptop's wifi card as an adhoc connection for others to use. I will not connect my laptop to a LAN but use a Sprint card to get to the Internet. If anyone has had some success let me know. If I make it I will post all the facts so others know how to do this. Wish me luck


----------

